

Design inspiration? - hajrice

Hi, I was wondering, where do you go for design inspiration?<p>I usually go here: http://www.cssglance.com/
and http://www.inspirationking.com/
======
mahmud
I picked my application's look and feel from a stack of tuna cans at the
grocery store.

<http://www.woolworths.com.au/woolworths_select_tuna.asp>

They look so beautiful IRL (specially #2, #3, and #4); polished light gray can
with shiny rounded corners for the container at the top and a flat bottom with
sharm 90 degree angles at the bottom; centered content area with a brightly
colored header, white space, and a big bright logo on the upper right hand
corner. Compare this to any other Tuna packaging you have seen, which usually
looks ugly and you will see why I loved it.

I am programmer, not a designer, but recently I made habit of photographing
things that I find attractive and using them for inspiration.

------
lzimm
<http://www.behance.net>, hands down

------
Gibbon
The library. I'm not kidding.

------
joshuarr
thedesigninspiration.com is great

